#   >  Alan 100 plus new

## Alex56

Alan 100 plus,   
   AM  FM(   ).  
   .     .

----------


## Alex56

!    .
  UT5VF  ,       
 ,        Alinco DR-140. 
  .     ,   
          300   
 2500   .   ,  
  ,   .   70-80%,  FM 2,5-3 .
    ,       
 .

----------


## ,

.   ,   SMD.
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic35223.html

----------


## ru9tr

.  .

----------


## ru9tr

-  .    .   .

----------


## Alex56

,  ,   Alan100 plus new.

----------


## RA3PS

100+        .      . FM   .    .     ?

----------


## Strannik

,    -    Alan 100plus    !     !   :Very Happy:  
       !   :Evil or Very Mad:     ,   ,      !   :Sad:  
 10  ,    .     .

----------


## SuffiX

*Alex56*    ?




> 100+        .      . FM   .    .     ?


  (         ).       .         .

  -,       0.33             .

----------


## Strannik

> ?       .        (       ).


,    .   :Laughing:

----------


## SuffiX

,       ?  ?

..:       .    .

----------


## ru9tr

> .       ,         .


    ,     smd     -                  ,       -        . 
 ,      ,   ,        ))

----------


## radiomax

2    1 ?
  ""  3

----------


## MSV

1  --   100+(       ,   ).
 3  - ,      . 
 2  --,    .
     2.

----------


## radiomax

*   !*

_    - 
Alan 100plus SMD_

----------


## ru9tr

?

----------

:
  , -  ,

----------

To SerJ0
   ,   ,  .
   ,     ,   
  ,         .      . 
 73!

----------


## Crossovok

*radiomax*,     !

----------


## ru9tr

-       ,  .

----------


## ru9tr

?!!!   21- !      FM ? 
     -  15            :  ,  .    .

----------


## ru9tr

:       ,      , ,      FM ()) -   .        -        (  "   /")

----------


## @leks

,   .  :Smile:

----------


## @leks

,          .
    100 , ...

----------


## @leks

?    100   .     ?

----------


## @leks

*ru9tr*. 
  ,   100+ ,     ,      .      ,   .      .         Q26-2SC2078  2075  .

----------


## omron

100+:
   :
  18  IC1,       10.
  ,  -  .

----------


## Valery_R

,         Alan-100+ ?

----------


## ru9tr

> ,         27 ,   ?   -  .     1 .


8   ,   10 ,   .   50 .   .

----------


## ru9tr

,           -  ,    -   .

----------

Alex56,   /   .    -.....      ...

----------

,       ?     .......

----------


## ru9tr

:           (n-p-n).

----------


## Alex56

,    (  ).  
       . 
      90%, (  
    )  5,6  1. 
    .  
     ,  , 
   .     
 .

----------


## Alex56

omron!     .     .

----------


## Alex56

?    ?
    ,  .  -    ( 
  ).

----------

SMD    10,240   10,2381 ,    2-3  ,      ,      2-3   ,    ...       .
  ,     ""    (  ).

----------

10,240    ,       4,5   48-SMD,    ,    "RU" :Smile: 
- ...

----------

?

http://files.radioscanner.ru/files/d...ro-anleitg.pdf

----------

> 100+.


    ,   ,     -  ,    ,  1 -4 ...
   ?

----------


## RN3QUO

,        926?   f 51  (      )   ???
           IRF510,   http://mods.radioscanner.ru/alan-midland/mod483/  :Crazy:

----------


## leonvit

. Alan 100 plus SMD 4PIN .     AM   .     FM -   .       FM  .   -  .     ?

----------


## leonvit

, .   .    SMD Alan 100 +    9  ,     12 .         ,      .      ?          ? .

----------


## UA9WRP

.    . ALAN100+ SMD     .     .     .
        ..  .  ,                         ,     .              ?    78+..     .

----------


## serg057

*UA9WRP*,
     ,    .

----------


## serg057

,            ,    ,       ,      ,         .     ,   100    .

----------


## UA9WRP

.        Diamond SX200   50 .      KENWOOT TH-F6    27135      15.          ..        .                     .                             ..       30       ,          ...             ...        ...       ....

----------


## RW4HJD

> 


     .       .       .

----------


## UA9WRP

))     R96  74    4,74    4,81.       ..     8,5      4   8   ...   ..    .     97    16250     13500.                  .                 .              ,     .      .       .                    4 .       .        .

----------


## UA9WRP

..   .     ,                  .       ..     ..     .     ..    ..      ))   10    ))

----------

